# Advice on PCOS and fixing raised LH?



## chocolate

Hiya, I have PCOS and have just found this :

LH (luteinizing hormone) hypersecretion. Some women with PCOS have elevated LH during the follicular phase (first half of the cycle), which prematurely sends a signal to the egg that it is about to be released from its follicle. The egg then prematurely disconnects from its supporting cumulus cells, which causes the egg to pause in its maturation process.

It is thought that this interruption in the normal maturation process may result in abnormal chromosomes in the egg, which would then substantially increase the probability of a miscarriage. 



This seems to make sense, as the cycle of my mc, I had a lot of ewcm on days 10 to 13 ish and really thought Id ovulated. Then on day 18 ish I got more ewcm so I used an ovulation test and got a positive on day 19 and ovulation pains on day 20. So I wonder if the above happened.
Im going to mention this to the dr on Monday, but wondered how the above problem could be fixed? Any ideas?


----------



## sparkle83

well, in theory, ovarian drilling reduces free testosterone, and estrogen, and therefore LH. Also, lowering body fat % will reduce estrogen and in turn LH.

Almost every cycle I (used to, now dont get anything at all!) got several 'false starts', ewcm, good cervical position, positive opks.


----------



## chocolate

sparkle83 said:


> well, in theory, ovarian drilling reduces free testosterone, and estrogen, and therefore LH. Also, lowering body fat % will reduce estrogen and in turn LH.
> 
> Almost every cycle I (used to, now dont get anything at all!) got several 'false starts', ewcm, good cervical position, positive opks.

Thanks, Im going to be monitoring my cycles closely now will do ovulation tests all through the month for a couple of months. Am going to discuss this with the dr Monday, but I dont even know if she knows anything about PCOS. I expect she will just say to keep trying and if after a year of nothing or more miscarriages then she will refer. Just gutting wondering if there is something simple that could be done to prevent future mc, but having to wait it out.

I have always been a slim PCOS'er - but when I had bad acne as a teen before I knew I had PCOS, they said my lipid levels were high. So Im being really good now at eating well instead of grabbing high fat snacks, burgers etc.


Im so grateful for ds though - he is keeping me grounded thankfully.

I wish you luck on your ttc journey :hugs:


----------



## sparkle83

are you on metformin? and if you've already been diagnosed with pcos, I'd nag them to refer you at 6 months instead of a year.


----------



## chocolate

sparkle83 said:


> are you on metformin? and if you've already been diagnosed with pcos, I'd nag them to refer you at 6 months instead of a year.

Hi again :wave:

Yes Im on metformin, currently just 500 mg as when I went back up to 1000 it gave me cramps so trying again next week or so.
I think they would refer sooner if I wernt getting pregnant, but because I got pregnant they will probably say it could have been a mc that lots of women without pcos have. But if I keep loosing at 12/13 weeks it will take about 6 months minimum to have the 2 extra mc's before they refer!


I am hoping she sends me on - may ask her lots of technical questions in the hope she gets fed up and sends me on lol!


----------



## WannaB

Haha it looks like Im stalking you Chocolate!:haha: I had a high fsh reading at cd3 and am taking wheat grass to lower it, it only artifically lowers it but its suppose to reduce the effects of what you are talking about, lower it enough to give the egg a chance to mature properly before ovulation. I will be seeing my gp in Feb to discuss it all, but its looking for me to be an issuse with the age of my eggs, Im 41, and Im trying to at least give any good eggs that are left the chance to mature properly and hopefully jag that sticky bean.


----------



## sparkle83

pcos losses are usually before week 12, often up to week 8ish I was told by my consultant, so your loss could have been bad luck rather than the pcos, and maybe you wont have to go through it again...


----------



## chocolate

WannaB said:


> Haha it looks like Im stalking you Chocolate!:haha: I had a high fsh reading at cd3 and am taking wheat grass to lower it, it only artifically lowers it but its suppose to reduce the effects of what you are talking about, lower it enough to give the egg a chance to mature properly before ovulation. I will be seeing my gp in Feb to discuss it all, but its looking for me to be an issuse with the age of my eggs, Im 41, and Im trying to at least give any good eggs that are left the chance to mature properly and hopefully jag that sticky bean.

Hiya, thats interesting to know - will def. mention that to dr. 
Although ds was released on day 19 of cycle, but I had a trigger shot so could have been a bit later if left naturally. Before that, the 1st cycle of chlomid, I ovulated but got af 4 days later and the dr said maybe a blighted ovum. So am going to mention that to dr too.


Sparkle - Hiya, my sypmtoms seemed to really lesson from about week 8 or 9, I have a feeling I lost the baby then but didnt naturally mc until week 13 - but I didnt have a scan so will never know.
I think I will also mention this and if I get pg again, I will ask for an earlier scan around 9 weeks just incase the same happens again.


----------



## sparkle83

with a previous m/c and pcos, you can often get in the EPU for a scan from 6 weeks. You on clomid at the mo/once you're back to ttc?


----------



## chocolate

sparkle83 said:


> with a previous m/c and pcos, you can often get in the EPU for a scan from 6 weeks. You on clomid at the mo/once you're back to ttc?


Im on metformin as this makes ovulate, but I think staying pregnant without help will be the issue. Im seeing the dr Monday and arming myself with info about PCOS and miscarriages and hoping to be referred back to fertility unit or similar.


----------



## sparkle83

good idea, stick to your guns and be demanding hon :) I find its the best way to get them to do anything


----------

